# Coordinated HD-DVD purchase...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

As suggested by our very own Tommy, we will participate, although no doubt in a much smaller effort, in the HD-DVD power purchase day.

AVS has started a thread here... quoting from this thread:



> The idea is to show support for HD DVD by buying movies on a specific day. T here is no better way to show support for HD DVD than by backing it financially. That is the language the movie studios understand best. If there is a strong demand for HD DVD software, then hopefully Blu-ray only studios will at least go neutral.


The date set to order up HD-DVD's is August 8th. I plan to participate at Amazon (www.amazon.com), because I get the 10% discount since I've already purchased 3 titles.

As of this posting, AVS had 98 particpants listed in their thread.

Some titles ordered may be pre-orders. If you would like to particpate, please post here and we'll add you to the list. Again, I know we may not have that many people with HD players, but however many we can muster up will help, even if it's only a couple.

1. Sonnie (The Italian Job, Animal House, Aeon Flux)
2. AverageJoe (Backdraft, U-571, Lethal Weapon)
3. bobqpsr (Ray, Kiss Kiss Bang Bang, Four Brothers, Aeon Flux, Italian Job)
4. Tommy (6 titles)
5. ???


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

If I were a betting man, I would say this is not the taking of any one side per se, but rather letting the industry know the consumer doesn't want to be taking bets on which side to go with, only a year later having found out you invested 1k+ on a dead technology. Especially since it is a proven fact that the highest quality product is not necessarily going to be the winner. Unfortunately history has proven that it is the best-marketed product that wins (I site Beta vs. VHS as proof). Hence my "wait and see" philosophy...


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Sure, I'll get a few.

I was going to pre-order Backdraft anyway, so I'll do it on the 8th. Also, U-571 and Lethal Weapon.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Josuah said:


> Um. Is there a reason you want to support HD-DVD? Over Blu-Ray? Or over DVD? In general?


I currently own an HD-DVD player and have already begun to purchase these. I would think only those owning or favoring HD-DVD would particpate. You are welcome to do the same for Blu-ray. :dontknow:

This really isn't a debate about such though, it's a mimic of something a couple of other forums are doing and I decided we would follow suit.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

On the Power Buy day, Aug 8th, I'm planning on getting 5 HD DVDs:

1. Ray 
2. Kiss Kiss Bang Bang 
3. Four Brothers 
4. Aeon Flux 
5. Italian Job 

Bob :spend: :dollarsign: :fireworks3: :thumb:


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Me and the wife were selecting our picks over the weekend. We picked 10 titles including a few that were scheduled to be released on Aug 1 & Aug 10th.

We Were Soldiers was scheduled for Aug 1st and is probably the one I want the most. I checked Amazon this morning and its still not showing a release date or pre-order selection for the movie even though its supposed to be tomorrow

Anyone know whats going on with tomorrows HD releases?


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Me and the wife were selecting our picks over the weekend. We picked 10 titles including a few that were scheduled to be released on Aug 1 & Aug 10th.
> 
> We Were Soldiers was scheduled for Aug 1st and is probably the one I want the most. I checked Amazon this morning and its still not showing a release date or pre-order selection for the movie even though its supposed to be tomorrow
> 
> Anyone know whats going on with tomorrows HD releases?


Scheduled for August 1st:

We Were Soldiers
The Manchurian Candidate
Four Brothers

I haven't heard either way on delays.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Unfortuantly this morning New Line has announced they are going to sit on the side lines for the time being and not release anything in 2006 including LOTR till they see how the sales figures go for the fourth quarter.

http://hddvd.highdefdigest.com/news/

This to me atleast helps drive home the point of todays group purchase to help show the market that there is a demand for these movies.

(EDIT: I went back & pre-ordered 2 more, below reflects the changes)
I ordered 18 titles for today :jump: 

Amazon

Ordered
1.	Full Metal Jacket 
2.	The Perfect Storm 
3.	Friday Night Lights 
4.	Lara Croft - Tomb Raider 
5.	Unforgiven 
6.	The Bourne Supremacy 
7.	Kiss Kiss Bang Bang (Combo HD DVD and Standard DVD) 

Pre – Ordered
1.	Backdraft 
2.	Spy Game 
3.	Army of Darkness 
4.	Fast & Furious 
5.	2 Fast 2 Furious 
6. Bone Collector 
7. Poseidon
----

DVDEmpire
(movies that amazon are still mistakenly marking as not released...)

1.	Aeon Flux 
2.	Four Brothers 
3.	Italian Job, The 
4.	We Were Soldiers

Total ordered today: 18 movies :T


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

bobgpsr said:


> On the Power Buy day, Aug 8th, I'm planning on getting 5 HD DVDs:
> 
> 1. Ray
> 2. Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
> ...


I just ordered the five above (except I changed Italian Job to We Were Soldiers) from DVD Empire. Free shipping and no sales tax -- total $137.19

All were listed as in stock.  

As to whether this shows support for HD DVD -- sure it does that is the intent! Interesting that fence sitters and BD fans feel the need to comment in this thread. It would be best to start a new thread or use one of the format comparison threads for their posts. fftopic2: 

Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Agree Bob!

I'm about to order mine up here in a minute.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

I ended up with 4 today. I little different than what I planned. 

Lethal Weapon
U-571
Unforgiven
Blazing Saddles

Sorry, I jumped the gun and bought two others last week. No self-control at all.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Why aint my movies here yet.... :hissyfit:


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Why aint my movies here yet.... :hissyfit:


My five all came together today from DVD Empire. The free shipping was via normal US Postal Service "Media Mail" -- postmarked Pittsburgh. Must take a long time to crawl accross PA to Philly. :run: 

Bob


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

11 titles came today, 4 from dvdempire and the rest from amazon.

I messed up though when I chose the free shipping on the amazon order. When I checked the order to get a estimated delivery date I realized that they were going to wait to the order was complete before shipping anything which included pre-order titles all the way to December. I had to change the shipping options to get the in stock ones sent now.

Note of advice for orders like this using free shipping, make pre-orders a separate order altogether


----------



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

That's good advice. Never would have thought of that.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I did that same thing a while back and figured out I was gonna have to place two separate orders.

One of the HD-DVDs I got in yesterday I had to send back. The dvd was loose inside the case and scratched up pretty bad. I submitted the return to Amazon online, printed our a free postage return label to return the damaged dvd... and got an email from them this morning that the replacement has been shipped. Good service from Amazon... first time this has happened and glad they took care of it quickly.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I did that same thing a while back and figured out I was gonna have to place two separate orders.
> 
> One of the HD-DVDs I got in yesterday I had to send back. The dvd was loose inside the case and scratched up pretty bad. I submitted the return to Amazon online, printed our a free postage return label to return the damaged dvd... and got an email from them this morning that the replacement has been shipped. Good service from Amazon... first time this has happened and glad they took care of it quickly.


Great service, now if we can just get them to update there "not yet released" items and fix it. Id rather they put "out of stock" then labeling it as not released yet and the movies are already sitting here in my house


----------

